# Who has the biggest pile?



## mndlawn (Feb 16, 2010)

So who has the biggest pile of firewood?


----------



## wdchuck (Feb 16, 2010)

Tom Trees


----------



## MNGuns (Feb 16, 2010)

wdchuck said:


> Tom Trees




Darn, beat me to it..... I was going to say, whether it is the biggest pile or not, we are about to see a very familiar pile of wood in NY....


----------



## unclemoustache (Feb 16, 2010)

If you're not too particular on the pile, there are more than a few contenders around here for the biggest pile of BS.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Feb 16, 2010)

Pile? I don't know. But as far as stacked and covered, I think Kevin in Ohio has us all beat by a mile. Here's the link to his post:

Kevin's stash

Here's a pic of ONE of his sheds full of wood:


----------



## wdchuck (Feb 16, 2010)

.










.


The splittings/mulch pile on the right is 9 feet tall. The stacked wood in the back is 90feet away.


----------



## yooper (Feb 16, 2010)

the name of this thread made my butt hurt, spaghetti anyone?


----------



## STLfirewood (Feb 16, 2010)

Mine is OK I wish it was bigger. (the wood pile that is).

Scott


----------



## wdchuck (Feb 16, 2010)

Scott,
Looking forward to my backyard resembling yours this year. 

I've amassed the metal roofing, the locust for timbers, just need the trusses. 

Any pics of that cover during assembly? 
What are the dimensions and pitch?


----------



## mndlawn (Feb 16, 2010)

STLfirewood said:


> Mine is OK I wish it was bigger. (the wood pile that is).
> 
> Scott



Nice setup!


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 16, 2010)

wheres tom? 

I'm embarrassed to post pictures of mine.


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Feb 16, 2010)

MNGuns said:


> Darn, beat me to it..... I was going to say, whether it is the biggest pile or not, we are about to see a very familiar pile of wood in NY....



Somebody called? 

My brother does not have a digital camera and he is quite the luddite when it comes to technology. But this summer when I am up there I will be sure to photodocument his operation up close and personal. He says he is having a banner year yet again and he is also ahead of schedule on the processing of next year's wood. By the time I am up there he should have all 2000+ cords stacked and drying and the logs for 2011/2012 stacked in the yard.

Here is the pic we are all familiar with:


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 16, 2010)

Mr Bow Saw has the biggest pile of wood i've seen posted here. Looks like he's got a square block full of wood 10 to 15 feet high.


----------



## Caz (Feb 17, 2010)

Definitely Tomtrees. He's got one 170' tall. :crazy1:


----------



## tomtrees58 (Feb 17, 2010)

matt 9923 said:


> wheres tom?
> 
> I'm embarrassed to post pictures of mine.



hi all i will post some pics of the new one for next year tom trees:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tomtrees58 (Feb 17, 2010)

Caz said:


> Definitely Tomtrees. He's got one 170' tall. :crazy1:






but we have trees that high:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tomtrees58 (Feb 17, 2010)

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## STLfirewood (Feb 17, 2010)

wdchuck said:


> Scott,
> Looking forward to my backyard resembling yours this year.
> 
> I've amassed the metal roofing, the locust for timbers, just need the trusses.
> ...




The building is 45x76. It was half of a building that I bought. I sold the other half. The original building was 45x160. We only ended up with 76ft because we lost a truss when we split the building. I really like the spacing of the poles. They are 20ft apart. That makes it nice for backing a trailer under. Th posts and headers are 12x12 treated pine. I had to make 2 posts. I used threaded rod and bolted 4 6x6s together. I think it's a 4/12 pitch for the roof. If you need truss pics let me know.

Scott


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Feb 17, 2010)

Question for you guys that put wood in buildings or in big heaps. Don't you get moldy wood doing that? We tried many years in a row to put wood inside of our barn to keep it dry and all we got was green and gray mold on it. We tried stacking it inside with 6-8" between the piles and still the same result. We put it in pretty dry but it was still not enough.

And for heaping piles that was even worse. We always got tons of black slimy mold all over the wood, even when we put it on pallets. This was in CNY where it is fairly rainy so maybe that had something to do with it, but it sure made our wood a mess. There are still folks that try it around there and they seem to get the same problem too, and customers hate it. By the time they realize the wood is moldy the delivery guys are long gone and they don't make it right. That in turn makes it easy for sellers with good dry wood with no mold to get their customers.

With all the fear about mold that is around now I would think that any sign of mold on wood would cause people to freak.


----------



## STLfirewood (Feb 17, 2010)

Curlycherry1 said:


> Question for you guys that put wood in buildings or in big heaps. Don't you get moldy wood doing that? We tried many years in a row to put wood inside of our barn to keep it dry and all we got was green and gray mold on it. We tried stacking it inside with 6-8" between the piles and still the same result. We put it in pretty dry but it was still not enough.
> 
> And for heaping piles that was even worse. We always got tons of black slimy mold all over the wood, even when we put it on pallets. This was in CNY where it is fairly rainy so maybe that had something to do with it, but it sure made our wood a mess. There are still folks that try it around there and they seem to get the same problem too, and customers hate it. By the time they realize the wood is moldy the delivery guys are long gone and they don't make it right. That in turn makes it easy for sellers with good dry wood with no mold to get their customers.
> 
> With all the fear about mold that is around now I would think that any sign of mold on wood would cause people to freak.



This is the first year that I have had the building. I love it. I didn;t have any mold at all this year. The wood seemed to seasoned very well. I have had a lot of repeat customers and they rave about it. It's a very clean product. It hasn't seen rain in a year. I was watching for mold this year and didn't see any.

Scott


----------



## wdchuck (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks Scott. 

Curly, my wood was in that pile until I put forks on my tractor, then it all got palletized in 1/3cord increments. Now the wood goes right on the pallets, and put out to pasture to dry.


----------



## savageactor7 (Feb 17, 2010)

Got another one a tad more than half that size we're drawing out of now.


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Feb 17, 2010)

STLfirewood said:


> This is the first year that I have had the building. I love it. I didn;t have any mold at all this year. The wood seemed to seasoned very well. I have had a lot of repeat customers and they rave about it. It's a very clean product. It hasn't seen rain in a year. I was watching for mold this year and didn't see any.
> Scott



Putting the volume of wood my brother has under cover would be impractical. 2000+ Cords would require a pretty darn big building, and that would seriously cut into the profits. 

He has toyed with the idea of palletizing the wood but again, his volumes would require such a huge outlay of $$$ that he is reluctant to do it. Right now kid labor to stack wood in the summer is pretty easy to come by, and the kids are also looking for money in the fall so he can get truck loaders for pretty cheap. He has a group of kids that get off the bus at his house, they load trucks for a few hours, and then their parents pick them up on their way home from work. He does have pretty high turnover of kids because it is hard work. Bro calls it day-care that pays the parents.


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Feb 17, 2010)

QUOTE=Steve NW WI;2041574]Pile? I don't know. But as far as stacked and covered, I think Kevin in Ohio has us all beat by a mile. Here's the link to his post:

Kevin's stash

Here's a pic of ONE of his sheds full of wood:




[/QUOTE]

We emptied one out of the seven sections out of that shed this year. Filled it back up plus more as we cut most of December. Good thing as there was basically no snow and could go constant. Be rough now with 18 inches of snow here. When I figured it up it was 187 cord under roof now.

We have little problem with mold and some has been stored 8 years. Try to rotate but we normally use out of the easy load and fill places first. Some of it is on concrete and some on dirt or gravel. If you run a perimeter drainage tile around the outside of your building/storage area you'll cut out a lot of problems. We do get some powder post beetles occasionally but I've always figurred what they eat is trivial compared to the junk the wood would be if it was outside.

I can't imagine you commercial guys running 2000 cord. It's just me and my 70 year old Dad and when we do 50 cord in a year I'm pretty wore out. s=seems we average around 25 per year. I'd be interested to know how many guys are on that 2000 cord crew. I wouldn't stack it either if I was selling. Might do a pole barn with no sides to keep it dry but that's just me.

My thoughts have always been get it while the weather is fit. We've been on the other end with no wood 30 years ago and vowed we'd never let it happen again.

View attachment 125693


----------



## CrappieKeith (Feb 17, 2010)

STLfirewood said:


> Mine is OK I wish it was bigger. (the wood pile that is).
> 
> Scott



We all wish we could a have a bigger one...Wood pile that is.


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Feb 17, 2010)

Local outfit near me (Burell Landscape) had a corn crib kind of thing going for firewood. Telephone poles set about 10' apart with horizontal cables and pig fence. Bottom made out of 2x dimension lumber and set up about 2' above the ground. They could put the wood in the crib to about 25' high. No roof on it so it got all wet during the rainy season and thus got moldy. 

I always thought that would be the perfect system if it had a roof on it. Plenty of air circulating all around the wood and a roof to keep the water off.


----------



## STLfirewood (Feb 17, 2010)

My idea now is to trade high volume for high price. I do a lot of it myself. My father helps also. If I can really raise my price per cord then I can sell fewer cords. That is the main reason I am buying the Kiln. If you start paying a lot of people to help your profit are gone pretty quick. I do like the idea of kid stackers. The problem is a lot of them around here would walk away with things. That is also the reason I don't allow people to pick up wood. I'm afraid they will inventory and come back later to steal. Plus you don't have to worry about people standing you up.

Scott


----------



## yooper (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm thinken tomtrees has biggest and baddest piles on AS, I heard he spent alot of time last week sitten in his skid steer scoopen snow.


----------



## coog (Feb 17, 2010)

Curlycherry1 said:


> Local outfit near me (Burell Landscape) had a corn crib kind of thing going for firewood. Telephone poles set about 10' apart with horizontal cables and pig fence. Bottom made out of 2x dimension lumber and set up about 2' above the ground. They could put the wood in the crib to about 25' high. No roof on it so it got all wet during the rainy season and thus got moldy.
> 
> I always thought that would be the perfect system if it had a roof on it. Plenty of air circulating all around the wood and a roof to keep the water off.



Are you a St Croix valley guy?


----------



## logbutcher (Feb 17, 2010)

Once upon a time there were 4 boys in the High School hallway between classes. One of them began to shout: "NO, MINE IS LONGER". Then the others, " NO, YOU FOOL, MINE IS LONGER THAN YOURS !". They all then removed their belts to compare sizes.

Moral of the story about "Who has the biggest pile" ??:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: :


----------



## tomtrees58 (Feb 17, 2010)

<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GyZXnpO8Jew&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GyZXnpO8Jew&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>them maine guys:hmm3grin2orange::deadhorse: tom trees


----------



## tomtrees58 (Feb 17, 2010)

yooper said:


> I'm thinken tomtrees has biggest and baddest piles on AS, I heard he spent alot of time last week sitten in his skid steer scoopen snow.


 o thanks yooperstom


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Feb 17, 2010)

coog said:


> Are you a St Croix valley guy?



I am Southwest of Stillwater.


----------



## Blazin (Feb 17, 2010)

Should be..... "who's burned the biggest pile"....


----------



## yooper (Feb 17, 2010)

tomtrees58 said:


> o thanks yooperstom



sorry tom, didnt mean to make you the butt end of a joke.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 17, 2010)

I've left some pretty big piles in the woods before :hmm3grin2orange:.......................Some one pm Bow Saw and get him to post his.


----------



## wvlogger (Feb 17, 2010)

i usally have about 4 to 6 cords but i amall out. I cant get to the wood. Thats alright i have a trick up my sleeve come tommorow:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::biggrinbounce2:


----------



## tomtrees58 (Feb 17, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> I've left some pretty big piles in the woods before :hmm3 grin2orange:.......................Some one pm Bow Saw and get him to post his.



wear is he tom:agree2:


----------



## tomtrees58 (Feb 17, 2010)

yooper said:


> sorry tom, didnt mean to make you the butt end of a joke.


:yourock:tom


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 17, 2010)

wvlogger said:


> i usally have about 4 to 6 cords but i amall out. I cant get to the wood. Thats alright i have a trick up my sleeve come tommorow:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::biggrinbounce2:



tables and chairs?


----------



## Steve NW WI (Feb 18, 2010)

wvlogger said:


> i usally have about 4 to 6 cords but i amall out. I cant get to the wood. Thats alright i have a trick up my sleeve come tommorow:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::biggrinbounce2:



What's the trick? Wait 3 days till the snow melts? I haven't had that luck up here <<NOTE THIS IS SARCASM>>


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Feb 18, 2010)

Heres some pics of my average yearly woodpiles.
The conveyor is 40ft long and it piles up the wood to about 25ft high.


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## Blazin (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## Rookie1 (Feb 18, 2010)

Mr. Bow Saw said:


> Heres some pics of my average yearly woodpiles.
> The conveyor is 40ft long and it piles up the wood to about 25ft high.



That is mind boggling.:jawdrop:


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 18, 2010)

Tried to tell you guys he is the king of woodpiles.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Feb 18, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Tried to tell you guys he is the king of woodpiles.



and that from 1 red wood treetom trees


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Feb 18, 2010)

Mr. Bow Saw said:


> Heres some pics of my average yearly woodpiles.
> The conveyor is 40ft long and it piles up the wood to about 25ft high.



Mr Saw, what is your guess at number of face or full cords? I would guess you got about 350-400 full cords in those pictures. I am curious as to what you guess/know you have in there. It is a sport of mine to guess the size of firewood piles.

You guys in dry climates that can just heap you wood are lucky. It makes us wet climate guys jealous. 


Edit to add, looking a bit more closely I would say there might be ~500 full cords in those piles. You need more land to spread out.


----------



## wvlogger (Feb 18, 2010)

Steve NW WI said:


> What's the trick? Wait 3 days till the snow melts? I haven't had that luck up here <<NOTE THIS IS SARCASM>>



new truck


----------



## wvlogger (Feb 18, 2010)

matt9923 said:


> tables and chairs?



oh no new truck a f250 that i only gave 500 bucks for


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 18, 2010)

wvlogger said:


> oh no new truck a f250 that i only gave 500 bucks for



wheres the pictures?


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 18, 2010)

that's a lot of wood!!! i'm definitely not posting mine.


----------



## wvlogger (Feb 18, 2010)

matt9923 said:


> wheres the pictures?



i will have them up soon


----------



## logbutcher (Feb 18, 2010)

You say: " Who has the biggest piles" ??:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

Thought so.............


----------



## tomtrees58 (Feb 18, 2010)

heres next years 40 cords tom trees


----------



## tomtrees58 (Feb 18, 2010)

this one not bad too tom trees


----------



## yooper (Feb 18, 2010)

tomtrees58 said:


> this one not bad too tom trees



I bet SS would love one of them traps for his gerbil, to use as a cage. its gotta be hell for that poor little feller where he is at now.


----------



## ray benson (Feb 18, 2010)

Pics too large


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 18, 2010)

yooper said:


> I bet SS would love one of them traps for his gerbil, to use as a cage. its gotta be hell for that poor little feller where he is at now.



no comment yoop


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Feb 18, 2010)

ray benson said:


> Pics too large



Here ya go.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Feb 18, 2010)

:hmm3grin2orange:


ray benson said:


> Pics too large


you have to get a new screan:jawdrop:


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Feb 18, 2010)

I've got a wide screen running at 1920x1200 and it's too big to fit... LOL

Ian


----------



## tomtrees58 (Feb 18, 2010)

Haywire Haywood said:


> I've got a wide screen running at 1920x1200 and it's too big to fit... LOL
> 
> Ian


wow lol:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 18, 2010)

Watch a listnen to tom?


----------



## tomtrees58 (Feb 18, 2010)

<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Uj62Fm2CZyQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Uj62Fm2CZyQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>here you go matt


----------



## yooper (Feb 18, 2010)

tomtrees58 said:


> wow lol:hmm3grin2orange]



time to get a new calender tom that one is old


----------



## yooper (Feb 18, 2010)

tomtrees58 said:


> wow lol:hmm3grin2orange:



get them glasses off that paper tablet tom with all the light coming off that monitor yer gunna cause a fire


----------



## tjbier (Feb 18, 2010)

yooper said:


> I bet SS would love one of them traps for his gerbil, to use as a cage. its gotta be hell for that poor little feller where he is at now.



ROFL!!!!!!! This one made my sides hurt Yoop!!


----------



## yooper (Feb 18, 2010)

tjbier said:


> ROFL!!!!!!! This one made my sides hurt Yoop!!



good thing tom can take a joke! hees a good egg


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 18, 2010)

yooper said:


> time to get a new calender tom that one is old



I bet his phone is still off the hook. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tomtrees58 (Feb 19, 2010)

matt 9923 said:


> I bet his phone is still off the hook. :hmm3 grin2b orange:


o you remember that:jawdrop:tom


----------



## Woodcutteranon (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## Curlycherry1 (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## matt9923 (Feb 19, 2010)

tomtrees58 said:


> o you remember that:jawdrop:tom



ya gave me a good laugh 
that thread is long gone tho.


----------



## Ljute (Feb 19, 2010)

tomtrees, I remember him! Used to see his posts a lot until he met a girl...

I always thought I had a decent pile until I came to AS and saw some others, including Tom, and became very humbled.

Also, whatever I did have is 1/3 gone now.


----------



## olyman (Feb 19, 2010)

wdchuck said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



going to stack that in rows??


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 19, 2010)

Ljute said:


> tomtrees, I remember him! Used to see his posts a lot until he met a girl...
> 
> I always thought I had a decent pile until I came to AS and saw some others, including Tom, and became very humbled.
> 
> Also, whatever I did have is 1/3 gone now.



he's been hiding in his EQ thread. good place you shoudl go check it out sometime...


----------



## tomtrees58 (Feb 19, 2010)

Ljute said:


> tomtrees, I remember him! Used to see his posts a lot until he met a girl...
> 
> I always thought I had a decent pile until I came to AS and saw some others, including Tom, and became very humbled.
> 
> Also, whatever I did have is 1/3 gone now.






thanks tom trees


----------



## peterc38 (Feb 19, 2010)

Geez Tom, I wouldn't have guessed you have such a soft, romantic side :greenchainsaw:


----------



## htpd43 (Feb 19, 2010)

Rookie1 said:


> That is mind boggling



or as will farrell would say - mind bottling.

i feel inadequate. nuff said.


----------



## wdchuck (Feb 19, 2010)

olyman said:


> going to stack that in rows??



Yes. See the pretty little rows way out there?
Half of it sold before I took the pic.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Feb 19, 2010)

peterc38 said:


> Geez Tom, I wouldn't have guessed you have such a soft, romantic side :greenchainsaw:


 thanks  tom trees


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 19, 2010)

It ain't nowhere near what you guys have but it's all i got.


These rows are 30 foot long and about even foot high, Also have added two more rows since this pic was taken











This lean too is 20 foot long, 10 foot wide and about 8 foot high.


----------



## Ljute (Feb 19, 2010)

Mr. Bow Saw said:


>



We have a wiener here!


----------



## Ljute (Feb 19, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> It ain't nowhere near what you guys have but it's all i got.
> 
> 
> These rows are 30 foot long and about even foot high, Also have added two more rows since this pic was taken
> ...



you sell firewood? You don't need to burn that that much down in arkysaw do you?


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 19, 2010)

Ljute said:


> you sell firewood? You don't need to burn that that much down in arkysaw do you?


That's about two years worth, Maybe a little more. Depends on how cold a winter we have and this one has been colder than normal.


----------



## Ljute (Feb 19, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> That's about two years worth, Maybe a little more. Depends on how cold a winter we have and this one has been colder than normal.



Nice! Do you cut off your own property for burning?

I need to start planning for resupply. Don't know where I'm going to get it. Have some locusts and hickory in the pastures, but don't want to cut them.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 19, 2010)

Ljute said:


> Nice! Do you cut off your own property for burning?
> 
> I need to start planning for resupply. Don't know where I'm going to get it. Have some locusts and hickory in the pastures, but don't want to cut them.


Nah, I don't own any wooded property, Most of that was cut accross the street from me. A lot of big oak blowdowns.


----------



## howellhandmade (Feb 19, 2010)

Good on ya Tom.

Jack


----------



## tomtrees58 (Feb 20, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> That's about two years worth, Maybe a little more. Depends on how cold a winter we have and this one has been colder than normal.



wow nice ss did you cut all that with that red chain saw:jawdrop: from home depot tom:smoking:


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 20, 2010)

tomtrees58 said:


> wow nice ss did you cut all that with that red chain saw:jawdrop: from home depot tom:smoking:


LOL, Naw, Had to break out the stihls for that one. BTW: Good pic of you and Peggy. You rascal you.lol


----------



## tomtrees58 (Feb 20, 2010)

yup ss has a nice saw tom


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 20, 2010)

Don't think it would cut it all.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Feb 20, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> LOL, Naw, Had to break out the stihls for that one. BTW: Good pic of you and Peggy. You rascal you.lol



thanks


----------



## tomtrees58 (Feb 20, 2010)

xmas with my kids and peggy tom


----------



## tomtrees58 (Feb 20, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Don't think it would cut it all.



o your fast:jawdrop:


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice lookin family ya got there Tom.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Feb 20, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Nice looking family ya got there Tom.



thanks ss my boy work for me and casey like to collect the cash


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 20, 2010)

tomtrees58 said:


> thanks ss my boy work for me and casey like to collect the cash


Sounds like Casey's got the best job.lol


----------



## Freakingstang (Feb 20, 2010)

Gypo has the biggest pile.

You have to wear your boots sometimes so you don't get stuck.... lol


----------



## Ljute (Feb 20, 2010)

I am not worthy.


----------



## Ljute (Feb 20, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Don't think it would cut it all.



Didn't have an extension cord long enough.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 20, 2010)

How many of those giant logs does it take to fill the stove with Lj?


----------



## Ljute (Feb 20, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> How many of those giant logs does it take to fill the stove with Lj?



I just wish! 

Probably fit one on the head of a pin.


----------



## Ljute (Feb 20, 2010)

OK, what I lack in size of piles is made up for somewhat by how many I have...


----------



## tomtrees58 (Feb 20, 2010)

Ljute said:


> I am not worthy.



yup thats a cord


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 20, 2010)

Is that straw?


----------



## John D (Feb 20, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Is that straw?



looks like toothpicks to me...


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 20, 2010)

John D said:


> looks like toothpicks to me...


yep, I believe you are right.


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 20, 2010)

SS you gotta post the picture of you noodling with your toy.


----------



## Ljute (Feb 20, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Is that straw?



No, winter dead (last winter). Orchard grass, timothy, fescue, clover, poison ivy and other assorted weeds.

THis winter it's been snow-buried. Haven't seen it for 4 weeks!


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 20, 2010)

matt9923 said:


> SS you gotta post the picture of you noodling with your toy.


Ya need a laugh today huh.lol


----------



## tomtrees58 (Feb 20, 2010)

well lets keep it going wears yoopers tom


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 20, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Ya need a laugh today huh.lol



always ss


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 20, 2010)

tomtrees58 said:


> well lets keep it going wears yoopers tom



We talking about snow or wood tom? I here we got snow coming.


----------



## yooper (Feb 20, 2010)

matt9923 said:


> We talking about snow or wood tom? I here we got snow coming.



we dont want to talk about my piles


----------



## Ljute (Feb 20, 2010)

yooper said:


> we dont want to talk about my piles



Snowpiles? No. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Johny Utah (Apr 25, 2012)

Mr. Bow Saw said:


>



Your neighbors probably don't like you very much now do they.:msp_smile:


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Apr 25, 2012)

Johny Utah said:


> Your neighbors probably don't like you very much now do they.:msp_smile:



All my neighbors don't care.:msp_wink:

Three sides of this property is Cemetery and the forth side is the 605 freeway.


----------



## WidowMaker (Apr 25, 2012)

*biggest pile???*

I got one about 3/4 to 1" long, but I ain't posting no pictures, even if I could...:redface:


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 25, 2012)

WidowMaker said:


> I got one about 3/4 to 1" long, but I ain't posting no pictures, even if I could...:redface:


:msp_w00t:LMAO, Pm That pic to DSS.


----------



## damato333 (Aug 29, 2012)

tomtrees58 said:


> <object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GyZXnpO8Jew&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GyZXnpO8Jew&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>them maine guys:hmm3grin2orange::deadhorse: tom trees



That is pretty funny. _I hate them sons of #####es._


----------



## ShaneLogs (Aug 30, 2012)

Tom trees! It is huge!


----------



## Steve NW WI (Aug 30, 2012)

ShaneLogs said:


> Tom trees! It is huge!



Once again, Shane, read before posting. Mr. Bow Saw's setup and a couple others posted in this thread make Tom's look much more "average" as far as commercial firewood operations go.

I will say it one more time - READ BEFORE POSTING.

PS - your future headach...I mean saw project will likely get sent either this weekend or the first of next week.


----------



## ChipMonger (Aug 30, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> Once again, Shane, read before posting. Mr. Bow Saw's setup and a couple others posted in this thread make Tom's look much more "average" as far as commercial firewood operations go.
> 
> I will say it one more time - READ BEFORE POSTING.
> 
> PS - your future headach...I mean saw project will likely get sent either this weekend or the first of next week.




Completely off topic, but Steve your avatar :msp_drool::msp_drool:

Continueopcorn:


----------

